# Missoula 2018 - First Montana competition!



## Kit Clement (May 29, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Missoula2018

Hope to see many of you there - let's see who is cubing in Montana!


----------



## Mia Sponseller (May 29, 2018)

I really want to go... two rounds of mega


----------



## CornerCutter (May 29, 2018)

Kit Clement said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Missoula2018
> 
> Hope to see many of you there - let's see who is cubing in Montana!


Congrats on the first competition in MT!


----------

